# Auditor-Coding/Documentation Compliance



## Sandy Stevens (Aug 29, 2013)

Coming up on 25 years of experience in the healthcare industry. I am looking for a job in line with my most recent experience, that being, compliance auditor of coding and documentation, and educator.

List of experience :

Healthcare Contractor / Medical Auditor – Jan, 2013 to June, 2013
Coding/Documentation Specialist/Internal Auditor – Jan, 2000 to Nov, 2012
Chart Conversion Supervisor – March, 2003 to August, 2005
Reimbursement Analyst – Feb, 2002 to March, 2003
Assistant Business Office Manager – Jan, 2001 to Feb, 2002
Healthcare Consultant - Contractor – Month of Oct, 1999 
Supervisor Office Patient Accounts, Customer Service, Collections – 1998 to 2000
Medical Specialties Intake Coordinator – 1994 to 1998
Patient Accounts Supervisor – 1993 to 1994
Appeals Specialist – 1991 to 1993
Patient Accounts Specialist – 1990 to 1991
Patient Accounts Representative – 1989 to 1990

*Please feel free to view my profile on LinkedIn*
http://www.linkedin/pub/sandra-stevens-cpc/63/470/276

Thank you, 
Sandra Stevens, CPC
Healthcare Consultant
Auditor-Documentation/Coding Specialist


----------

